# I think my gelding is dying



## MissTyc (23 August 2018)

I am so upset writing this.
I bought a compact little Irish sports horse when he was 3 years old, about 9/10 years ago.  After some years, a wonderful young rider fell in love with him and ended up taking him on full loan off to university. That was 3 years ago. I saw him regularly and also followed their adventures on Facebook. Over the winter he colicked a few times and dropped more weight than he should. His loaner kept me informed every step of the way. He was scoped, then treated, for ulcers and his management changed to be out 24/7 with friends on ad lib hay. He seemed OK and the vet reckoned he would pick up the missing weight in spring. He didn't pick up much but has been OK - was discussed that maybe recovering from a virus, can take a while, etc. Horse seemed cheerful enough. 

Over the last two weeks he's just gone downhill like I've never seen. Four weeks ago we were talking about me  bringing him "home" to turn him away properly, now he's on a drip at the clinic and we are considering calling it a day. He has had every test under the sun; bloods of course and they've scanned and scoped and poked. Found nothing! He doesn't want to eat and now dehydrated as well. No diagnosis, and I think we're losing him. He's only 12 years old and was eventing BE90 this time last year, ready to step up to 100. The vets can't diagnose anything and suspecting some anomalous chronic grass sickness .


----------



## Clodagh (23 August 2018)

That is so incredibly sad. IMO all you can do is make his remaining life as comfortable as possbile and try to remember the best of times.


----------



## cobgoblin (23 August 2018)

Really sorry to hear that.

It must be awful to have him in the horsepital and still have no answers.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 August 2018)

How distressing for you.  Very sadly all you can do is trust that the vets are doing their all for him, which of course, they will be.

The research into grass sickness goes on and hopefully one day the vets will be able to treat it successfully.


----------



## Michen (23 August 2018)

So sorry to read this OP. There is nothing more sickening than seeing your adored horse hooked up to fluids sad in hospital. Will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 August 2018)

Chronic Grass Sickness IS SURVIVABLE! I know it may not seem like it now or when Grass Sickness is mentioned as it is mostly a death sentence but it can be survived! Having recently been involved in bringing a horse through it and out the other side it is hard. It will break your heart. But it can be done! She started off the same. Losing a bit of weight, sparodic colicking, not interested in anything or any food etc. The hardest part is getting them to eat. If they eat they want to live, their survival instinct has kicked in. Feed him whatever he wants - mixes, mashes, herbs, fill it all with mollasses, warm water soaks it quicker and makes it smell nice. This one became ill at the end of April, seriously ill a few weeks later and now - after A LOT of blood sweat and tears she now looks absolutely fantastic! She is an obnoxious cow of a horse and stubborn as a mule which helped her fight it. In the long run we don't know how much damage is permanent and how much she will get out of in time. At the moment she still can't regulate her own temperate, she sweats at the drop of a hat so we can't rug her. She will do nothing but stand in a field until next year until we know that everything that is going to settle down has settled and we know what we are left with.


----------



## Surbie (23 August 2018)

That is awful, I am so sorry. Much sympathy from my corner.


----------



## kathantoinette (23 August 2018)

Sorry to hear this.  How sad for you


----------



## DD (23 August 2018)

so sorry to read this. EGS is a terrible thing . I have lost 3 to it. You have my sympathy.


----------



## racebuddy (23 August 2018)

Bless you and him xxx messaged you xx can they not biopsy&#8217;s to test for grass sickness xx


----------



## claret09 (23 August 2018)

sending you lots of hugs and good thoughts. hope you get some good news. lots of love


----------



## Meredith (23 August 2018)

EKW said:



			Chronic Grass Sickness IS SURVIVABLE! I know it may not seem like it now or when Grass Sickness is mentioned as it is mostly a death sentence but it can be survived! Having recently been involved in bringing a horse through it and out the other side it is hard. It will break your heart. But it can be done! She started off the same. Losing a bit of weight, sparodic colicking, not interested in anything or any food etc. The hardest part is getting them to eat. If they eat they want to live, their survival instinct has kicked in. Feed him whatever he wants - mixes, mashes, herbs, fill it all with mollasses, warm water soaks it quicker and makes it smell nice. This one became ill at the end of April, seriously ill a few weeks later and now - after A LOT of blood sweat and tears she now looks absolutely fantastic! She is an obnoxious cow of a horse and stubborn as a mule which helped her fight it. In the long run we don't know how much damage is permanent and how much she will get out of in time. At the moment she still can't regulate her own temperate, she sweats at the drop of a hat so we can't rug her. She will do nothing but stand in a field until next year until we know that everything that is going to settle down has settled and we know what we are left with.
		
Click to expand...

I have lost 2 and saved one EGS case. The one that survived lived a further 19 years and led a full life. The care of a sick horse is heartbreaking and hard work but sometimes, just sometimes, you win. 
I know you will do the best you can for your horse. Sending support and hugs.


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 August 2018)

I have no experience of grass sickness, but am so sorry your going through this I will keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## vmac66 (24 August 2018)

So sorry to hear this. Sending you a hug


----------



## RichardRider (24 August 2018)

You must be in an awful state, I would be. Oh, the poor fellow. Hugs...richard


----------



## Red-1 (24 August 2018)

I am sorry to hear this, your horse sounds very lucky to have someone who so obviously cares. X


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 August 2018)

Sending love and support. Thinking of you and have everything crossed xx


----------



## MissTyc (24 August 2018)

Thanks for your thoughts. He has two people who care a lot. His loaner is devastated, wondering if she missed something, if it's her fault .. but he's had the best of everything. It's this sudden declines that is so frightening. This morning he is "holding his own" and they're now looking into equine motor neuron disease even though none of the "risk factors" are present in his case. (i have now read every article I can find, however, and it seems that there are many exceptions to the risk factors even though it's not a common ailment. It makes little difference as the prognosis is not good but it does give some hope as there are treatment options to try)

He won't eat. Nibbles grass, rejects anything else on floor, in bucket, by hands. Makes me wish he was more stubborn and greedy but he's never been a big eater and also a total pushover!

The vet clinic is excellent and I know they'll be straight with us about what's what. We're all fighting for him; I just wish he'd fight for himself as well.


----------



## Auslander (24 August 2018)

MissTyc said:



			Thanks for your thoughts. He has two people who care a lot. His loaner is devastated, wondering if she missed something, if it's her fault .. but he's had the best of everything. It's this sudden declines that is so frightening. This morning he is "holding his own" and they're now looking into equine motor neuron disease even though none of the "risk factors" are present in his case. (i have now read every article I can find, however, and it seems that there are many exceptions to the risk factors even though it's not a common ailment. It makes little difference as the prognosis is not good but it does give some hope as there are treatment options to try)

He won't eat. Nibbles grass, rejects anything else on floor, in bucket, by hands. Makes me wish he was more stubborn and greedy but he's never been a big eater and also a total pushover!

The vet clinic is excellent and I know they'll be straight with us about what's what. We're all fighting for him; I just wish he'd fight for himself as well.
		
Click to expand...

It's so hard when they don't want to fight. I really feel for you, and him.
Practically, can you get hold of hydroponic grass (H2O Farm near Windsor may be able to help http://www.h2ofarm.co.uk/) or fresh alfalfa. I nursed a horse with chronic grass sickness many years ago, and it was just luck that he would eat fresh alfalfa, which they grew there to cut for alfalfa hay for the event horses. At his sickest, we were blending alfalfa with yoghurt in a magimix, and syringing it down him. He pulled though, eventually.


----------



## MissTyc (24 August 2018)

Auslander said:



			It's so hard when they don't want to fight. I really feel for you, and him.
Practically, can you get hold of hydroponic grass (H2O Farm near Windsor may be able to help http://www.h2ofarm.co.uk/) or fresh alfalfa. I nursed a horse with chronic grass sickness many years ago, and it was just luck that he would eat fresh alfalfa, which they grew there to cut for alfalfa hay for the event horses. At his sickest, we were blending alfalfa with yoghurt in a magimix, and syringing it down him. He pulled though, eventually.
		
Click to expand...

That's a great thought. I know a show jumper who grows something like that ...  Depending on the outcome of today's tests we will see if feeding is the way to go. Since everything is so hypothetical and guesswork in terms of diagnosis we need to make sure we take the vet's lead. I'll be honest, I can't quite keep up with the vet at the moment. Yesterday morning it was kidney failure, then wait maybe not (kidneys don't seem good but could be secondary to whatever else is going on), maybe grass sickness, now maybe motor neuron ... I think, in reality, they really don't know right now!


----------



## tallyho! (24 August 2018)

Oh no.. terrible news. Fingers crossed h pulls through and with some HHO luck xxx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 August 2018)

Having been in a similar but different position with 2x 11yr old horses (completely unrelated and different illnesses), i really sympathise and am wishing you, the loaner and your horse all the best.
It really is awful when the vets can't work out what is wrong.


----------



## catembi (24 August 2018)

Everything crossed for you.  Another one whose horse had a (different) very serious illness.


----------



## Bryndu (24 August 2018)

Really keeping everything crossed for you....
I am sure you have looked but just a thought.....does the horse have a mouth/throat issue that may keep him from eating/swallowing? Have they taken a look?
Horses do not always present pain in their mouths.
Best of luck.
Bryndu


----------



## hopscotch bandit (24 August 2018)

Sending you best wishes and hope for a good outcome.


----------



## forever broke (24 August 2018)

Another chronic grass sickness survivor here. It took a week for them to diagnose mine, but that was in 2010. It was a horrible few months, but he's 11 now and almost fine, just a few little foibles I have to be aware of. Hope they get to the bottom of it and you can help him x


----------



## claracanter (24 August 2018)

Fingers crossed they find out what it is and can treat it. Sending you and his loaner big hugs


----------



## MissTyc (24 August 2018)

He's staying in ICU for the bank holiday weekend. 
Liphook have reviewed his lab results and don't think it's grass sickness. No further along. Still not eating.


----------



## Snowfilly (24 August 2018)

MissTyc said:



			He's staying in ICU for the bank holiday weekend. 
Liphook have reviewed his lab results and don't think it's grass sickness. No further along. Still not eating.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to add except best wishes for you all.


----------



## racebuddy (24 August 2018)

Bless him xx fingers crossed he starts to ear and they can work
Out what is wrong xxx another day tommorrow xxxx


----------



## Nicnac (24 August 2018)

So sorry MissTyc. Hope he pulls through


----------



## Zero00000 (25 August 2018)

How's your horse doing today?


----------



## MissTyc (25 August 2018)

He's still holding his own; I couldn't see him today as they're on skeleton staff but they told me he seems better in himself. Just not that interested in food. As long as he eats a bit and keeps himself going, I guess we'll learn more when the labs, etc, open up on Tuesday ... Costs are mounting too. It's not about the money of course, but I'm paying the clinic livery and nursing as the loaner is only a young girl and none of this is her fault. Insurance have said they'll cover the medical bits. Other than the winter colic he's not had a sad or sorry day for 10 years!
That's my fifth insurance excess of the year!


----------



## shergar (25 August 2018)

MissTyc said:



			He's still holding his own; I couldn't see him today as they're on skeleton staff but they told me he seems better in himself. Just not that interested in food. As long as he eats a bit and keeps himself going, I guess we'll learn more when the labs, etc, open up on Tuesday ... Costs are mounting too. It's not about the money of course, but I'm paying the clinic livery and nursing as the loaner is only a young girl and none of this is her fault. Insurance have said they'll cover the medical bits. Other than the winter colic he's not had a sad or sorry day for 10 years!
That's my fifth insurance excess of the year!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your horse ,when you say just not interested in food ,we had the same problem with a pony ,there is a condition called HYPERLIPAEMIA  it is more common in ponies but not unheard of in horses ,in the case of one horse the condition was only diagnosed when the third blood test was taken ,as you have no diagnosis query it with your vet , might be worth bloods being tested again.
Fingers crossed for you .


----------



## MissTyc (25 August 2018)

shergar said:



			Sorry to hear about your horse ,when you say just not interested in food ,we had the same problem with a pony ,there is a condition called HYPERLIPAEMIA  it is more common in ponies but not unheard of in horses ,in the case of one horse the condition was only diagnosed when the third blood test was taken ,as you have no diagnosis query it with your vet , might be worth bloods being tested again.
Fingers crossed for you .
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip! 
Will def mention it. As you can imagine, my Google search history is veering on the ridiculous. His eye is so dull. I've never thought a horse of mine might die, before; it's always taken me by surprise. But I've never seen one look so "given up" . Just wish I knew what was wrong. IF it's a brain tumour or something I can live with it but if we lose him then find out we could have saved him ...


----------



## meleeka (25 August 2018)

Is he at Liphook?


----------



## Surbie (25 August 2018)

Fingers crossed for you and your boy. I hope you get better news soon or at the very least something you can make a decision on.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 August 2018)

I hope the vers are able to come up with a diagnosis and treat appropriately.  Liphook has a very good reputation. My vet worked there for a number of years.  Sounding you and him best healing wishes.


----------



## MissTyc (26 August 2018)

meleeka said:



			Is he at Liphook?
		
Click to expand...

No, he's farther East but Liphook is our referral clinic and our vets have been discussing his case with Liphook vets (I think they possibly do some of the lab tests for our clinic - anyway, they seem to know each other well). Liphook is an almost three-hour drive so while it was considered to refer him on Friday, his lack of stability and weakness means it's not a risk we can take.  Off to see him in a minute.  Not seeing him yesterday has oddly enough given me more hope because I can rely on the vet's clinical opinion, whereas when I last saw him I thought for sure there was no way he could make it. It's a horrible state of uncertainty. I also have to admit that I am terrified of him coming home now as I can't be there 24 / 7 watching him and tending to his every need so might have to look into clinical livery for a bit if it does indeed look like he might be able to come home after all.


----------



## JenniD (26 August 2018)

Lots of luck to you both. Hope he gets stronger each day.


----------



## Gloi (26 August 2018)

I feel for you. I hope they find out what is wrong and it's something that can be sorted.


----------



## JenniD (26 August 2018)

This is a long shot but something came to mind when I reread your posts. Believe me, I'm no expert. What I know about horse illnesses could be put on a postage stamp with room to spare, but.....when I was growing up in Ireland a friend of my dad's owned racehorses. I remember him saying that Guinness was given to his horses to stimulate their appetite..i.e. gets the gastric juices going. It's not too carbonated, full of iron and vitamins and antioxidents. Just a small bottle, either neat out of your hands or mixed with a small amount of mash mixed with apple puree. Very small quantities of food at a time..even the odd slurp to get them interested. Maybe anything is worth a try at this stage. My friend in Dublin worked in a hospital many years ago that used to give certain patients sherry before their meal to stimulate their appetite. There might be something in it.


----------



## Reacher (28 August 2018)

How is he doing OP? Sending good vibes


----------



## Zero00000 (28 August 2018)

Also been thinking about your boy, hope thinks seem a little brighter today


----------



## mynutmeg (28 August 2018)

depending on how the vets feel - equidgel (http://www.equidiet.org.uk/products.htm) do a liquid complete feed that can be syringe fed down an nasogastric tube. Might be worth a discussion with the vets as this would at least keep him fed and hydrated while they work out the cause and a treatment plan


----------



## MissTyc (28 August 2018)

HE IS EATING!

Not out of the woods by any means, but he is wanting to eat. Not out oft he woods as we still don't know what's wrong. Have  shared thread with my vet as lots of good ideas and by their own admission they're a bit stumped!

FINGERS CROSSED. Eating means he has a chance, I hope.


----------



## Snowfilly (28 August 2018)

I'm so pleased for you all! Everything crossed x


----------



## MuddyTB (28 August 2018)

Great news, hope all goes well now.


----------



## cobgoblin (28 August 2018)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Reacher (28 August 2018)

Good hope he continues to improve . MyNutmegs suggestion sounds a good one x


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 August 2018)

MissTyc said:



			HE IS EATING!

Not out of the woods by any means, but he is wanting to eat. Not out oft he woods as we still don't know what's wrong. Have  shared thread with my vet as lots of good ideas and by their own admission they're a bit stumped!

FINGERS CROSSED. Eating means he has a chance, I hope.
		
Click to expand...

Thats good news, fingers crossed he continues - and also to improve x


----------



## MissTyc (28 August 2018)

Vet just told me he has perked up some more. Incredible!
They're going to rerun bloods now to do comparisons? Also looking at Vitamin E and Selenium. I can't keep up!


----------



## Nicnac (28 August 2018)

MissTyc said:



			Vet just told me he has perked up some more. Incredible!
They're going to rerun bloods now to do comparisons? Also looking at Vitamin E and Selenium. I can't keep up!
		
Click to expand...

So pleased! Wonderful news - let's hope he's turned a corner now and is on his way back.


----------



## Nari (28 August 2018)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both of you x


----------



## JenniD (28 August 2018)

That's fantastic news!!....everything crossed!xx


----------



## Gloi (28 August 2018)

Great news, hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Equi (28 August 2018)

So happy he has picked up a little. Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 August 2018)

Wanting to eat is the best news you can ask for! If they want to eat they want to live and they want to fight! 

Equine Products make a selenium supplement among many others if he needs more long term.


----------



## cavalo branco (28 August 2018)

What a roller coaster! Fingers crossed he continues to do well. Look after yourself too, you have had a stressful time.


----------



## vmac66 (28 August 2018)

Great news. Fingers crossed he continues to improve x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 August 2018)

Good news!


----------



## MissTyc (29 August 2018)

cavalo branco said:



			What a roller coaster! Fingers crossed he continues to do well. Look after yourself too, you have had a stressful time.
		
Click to expand...

Quite - I've cried all the tears and said goodbye, now feeling hopeful but also terrified.  Bank account is screaming - insurance will cover all the treatments and tests until £5,000 but the livery at the clinic and feed, etc., has to be paid for directly. He's been there 10 days now but when we took him in I was convinced he wasn't coming home. I've never seen a horse go so downhill. I honestly think he'd have laid down and died at home.  Now it really is starting to look like he'll be coming home at some point although I hardly dare hope. I *think* he looks a bit brighter in himself but could be kidding myself. He weighs a few kg more than when we took him in when he was going downhill fast and refusing to eat ... so clearly something is "better" inside if a little weight can stick and he WANTS TO EAT!!! Hurrah!


----------



## ester (29 August 2018)

Wow! fingers crossed for continued improvement


----------



## HappyHorses:) (29 August 2018)

Fantastic news! 

You must be an emotional wreak right now.


----------



## Surbie (29 August 2018)

That's great, am so pleased for you! Fingers crossed for a steady improvement.


----------



## holeymoley (29 August 2018)

Fingers crossed for you, I hope he pulls through xx


----------



## Bryndu (29 August 2018)

Fab news.....so excited for you 
Bryndu


----------



## Zero00000 (29 August 2018)

Hope he continues to improve and he is home soon


----------



## catembi (29 August 2018)

So pleased to read this! I lost one to protein losing enteropathy over 10 years ago and remember all too well the stress of a seriously ill horse. Everything crossed for you!


----------



## MissTyc (4 September 2018)

He's gone.  In total shock.  Thought things were getting better, starting to organise his homecoming and care programme.  Even started to feel my thread title looked ridiculously melodramatic in the cold light of optimism.   About an hour ago,  the vet called to say he'd gone down and died.  Presuming toxic shock relating to organ failure of some type.  I am so sad,  and now have to call his loaner who will be just as, if not more,  heartbroken.  Thanks for all the support and vibes - it means a lot x


----------



## claret09 (4 September 2018)

so, so sorry. we all love our boys so much don't we. they are so incredibly precious. you have my deepest sympathy - I dread anything happening to my boy. we are sending you lots of love and hugs. you were so lucky to have him in your life. always treasure every memory.


----------



## Snowfilly (4 September 2018)

I'm so so sorry.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 September 2018)

I am so sorry for you and him.  The vets fought long and hard for him, they will be disappointed as well.  You did your best.


----------



## MissTyc (4 September 2018)

Two weeks he was at the clinic I think.  Apparently he has to have post mortem for insurance? Want to know what happened  and also money will be good for all the extra costs.  Feeling oddly detached thinking about it all right now.  Imagine I've got a sleepless night ahead.  It doesn't seem fair... But he was so loved,  and not every horse gets that.


----------



## Michen (4 September 2018)

Look after yourself, you will be in shock- nothing can prepare you for what you have just experienced. So very very sorry xx



MissTyc said:



			Two weeks he was at the clinic I think.  Apparently he has to have post mortem for insurance? Want to know what happened  and also money will be good for all the extra costs.  Feeling oddly detached thinking about it all right now.  Imagine I've got a sleepless night ahead.  It doesn't seem fair... But he was so loved,  and not every horse gets that.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinkvboots (4 September 2018)

So very sorry be kind to yourself xx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 September 2018)

I am so very sorry to read this update.  
Every-one involved has done as much as possible for him and all must have relaxed a little as he seemed to have turned a corner, so this will be a dreadful shock for everybody.  I hope the post-mortem gives you a definitive answer.
Time now for you and loaner to look after yourselves, after living on your nerves for the last 2 weeks, you must both be exhausted.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 September 2018)

I am so so sorry. He had the best of care and everyone doing what they could for him.  Sending hugs.


----------



## Zero00000 (5 September 2018)

So sorry to read this, sending virtual hugs


----------



## Mule (5 September 2018)

I'm so sorry. It's a terrible shock.I hope you can get some answers. Take care of yourself x


----------



## Sandstone1 (5 September 2018)

So Sorry.


----------



## vmac66 (5 September 2018)

So sorry. What a shock for you.


----------



## Red-1 (5 September 2018)

I am so sorry to hear this, I hope the PM gives you some answers, and that your sharer is OK. X


----------



## meleeka (5 September 2018)

So sorry to read this.  It doubly awful when you tried so hard x


----------



## Surbie (5 September 2018)

So, so sorry. You did everything you could. I hope you get some answers - and some rest. It must have been a harrowing 2 weeks.


----------



## JenniD (5 September 2018)

I'm sad to know that he has passed. He knew he was much loved, and you couldn't have done any more than you did! Take care.xxx


----------



## hopscotch bandit (5 September 2018)

So very sorry for you.


----------



## SEL (5 September 2018)

This is very, very sad. I think we all hoped with you that he was on the mend and he'd out and home soon. So very sorry xxx


----------



## MuddyTB (5 September 2018)

So sorry to read this after things seemed to have turned around. Deepest sympathies to you and your sharer.


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 September 2018)

came on here to check this thread as the last post i read was so hopeful,  what a horrible shock for you and his loaner...please look after yourselves and know that you did everything possible for him...


----------



## MissTyc (6 September 2018)

The insurance has accepted "multiple organ failure" as a diagnosis for payment as there were so many earlier tests over the last 2 weeks, and we've decided not to do a full PM. My vet is sending a piece of his liver to RVC as apparently they can test for certain toxins and is going to have a "quick look in" as he calls it in case there's something obvious. I'll be honest that cost is a consideration as we'd have to pay for the PM out of pocket (insurance wouldn't cover) and we already have a lot of costs of livery and supportive treatments, etc ... 

If nothing obvious, then I'm going to tell myself he had a tumour somewhere that they couldn't be identified. Because if I think he was "poisoned" or something like that, I'll never sleep well again because of the other horses. 

it's been a real difficult experience and think it will take us a long time to calm down and even start the grief process. Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts. Not everyone in the "real world" understands


----------



## View (6 September 2018)

Please be kind to yourself, you did your absolute best for your boy.  Every time they go, they take a piece of us with them - so remember all the good times that you had together and don't dwell on the last few weeks.


----------



## scats (6 September 2018)

What awful news, Im so sorry xx


----------



## Gift Horse (6 September 2018)

Im so sorry


----------



## OldNag (6 September 2018)

I am so sorry.  They break our hearts, horses. xx


----------



## ExRacers (7 September 2018)

You have my deepest sympathy as I am going through similar. My boy was perfectly fit and well last Tuesday and then knocking on death's door on Wed morning. His kidneys were found to only be functioning at 25% and despite pouring fluids into him to rid him of the toxins building up in his body, they couldn't save him and he was put down on the Saturday. 

Heartbroken doesn't even cover it - he was the sweetest horse, my horse of a lifetime and 16 was no age to go. We are now waiting for the PM results and toxicology as vets think it has been some form of poisoning and there are other horses in the same field as he was including my companion pony. I feel sick thinking about it all. But the reality is the vets say they may never find out why this happened which gives no closure.


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 September 2018)

ExRacers said:



			You have my deepest sympathy as I am going through similar. My boy was perfectly fit and well last Tuesday and then knocking on death's door on Wed morning. His kidneys were found to only be functioning at 25% and despite pouring fluids into him to rid him of the toxins building up in his body, they couldn't save him and he was put down on the Saturday. 

Heartbroken doesn't even cover it - he was the sweetest horse, my horse of a lifetime and 16 was no age to go. We are now waiting for the PM results and toxicology as vets think it has been some form of poisoning and there are other horses in the same field as he was including my companion pony. I feel sick thinking about it all. But the reality is the vets say they may never find out why this happened which gives no closure.
		
Click to expand...

what bad luck for you as well.   i am lucky and have never lost a horse suddenly but even after months to make a decision i think it is still a shock when they go.  please look after yourself....


----------



## MissTyc (7 September 2018)

ExRacers said:



			You have my deepest sympathy as I am going through similar. My boy was perfectly fit and well last Tuesday and then knocking on death's door on Wed morning. His kidneys were found to only be functioning at 25% and despite pouring fluids into him to rid him of the toxins building up in his body, they couldn't save him and he was put down on the Saturday. 

Heartbroken doesn't even cover it - he was the sweetest horse, my horse of a lifetime and 16 was no age to go. We are now waiting for the PM results and toxicology as vets think it has been some form of poisoning and there are other horses in the same field as he was including my companion pony. I feel sick thinking about it all. But the reality is the vets say they may never find out why this happened which gives no closure.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god, it's awful  isn't it. "Toxins" and "poisoning" have been mentioned a few times and they did initially suspect my boy's kidneys but then they seemed OK after all. You expect many more years and then they'r just gone.


----------



## Reacher (7 September 2018)

Only just caught up with this - so sorry, and just as we thought / hoped he was on the mend. Take care of yourself.

Sympathies to ExRacers too


----------



## Clodagh (7 September 2018)

MissTyc said:



			He's gone.  In total shock.  Thought things were getting better, starting to organise his homecoming and care programme.  Even started to feel my thread title looked ridiculously melodramatic in the cold light of optimism.   About an hour ago,  the vet called to say he'd gone down and died.  Presuming toxic shock relating to organ failure of some type.  I am so sad,  and now have to call his loaner who will be just as, if not more,  heartbroken.  Thanks for all the support and vibes - it means a lot x
		
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry, and when you really thought he had turned the corner. :-(


----------



## Nicnac (7 September 2018)

So sorry MissTyc to read your update.


----------



## MissTyc (11 September 2018)

To end this thread, he had an atrophied liver and kidneys. They don't know why; said he might have always been that way and his time ran out.  They just couldn't do their functions any more. How can that happen? I guess there are no real answers. Maybe there was something else going on that the partial PM couldn't identify, but I have to live with that now.


----------



## Equi (11 September 2018)

how terribly sad for all involved. It could be something as simple as he ate something he shouldnt have been, or it could have been genetic. You at least know he had an issue that it would have been unlikely to recover fully from in any case. You did all you could, and going out loved and cared for is all any horse can ask for. Be very proud of yourself and your loaner x


----------



## Hack4fun (11 September 2018)

AT least you can take comfort that everything possible was done for him. Take cheer from that if you can.


----------



## Mule (11 September 2018)

I'm sorry. I'm glad you got some answers. It's not much consolation but, given the nature of his illness you know that everything possible that could be done was done. That might bring some comfort as time goes on.


----------

